# what do i need for start dye sublimation?



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Well guys i own embroidery bussines right but i would like start an other for like sublimation or dgt printer but im not sure about dgt, because the printers machines is too much problem with the white ink flow and plus spensives what i would like know what type printer go for dye sublimation one guy that sale epson he told me about the new one epson 4880 but i dont know how those will work and if is like training videos for do this work (sublimation) step by step, what type ink is better for poly 50/50% and 100% cotton , and also what transfer paper i got use ? beside i ready got heater press k20s digital 16X20 because i use for me embroidery desings look more nice. so if you guys can help me at this to make what choice about all sublimation and if is any good delaer that give good prices in minnesota. Thanks Robert.


----------



## HorseDesigns (Apr 11, 2008)

I started with an Epson 4000. It's a great and sturdy printer and was basically a plug 'n print experience for me. I print directly from photoshop, though, and didn't use the ink software, because I have Macs and it was only PC compatible. Mine printer came with Sawgrass inks and I've been very happy with them plus the support help, the two times I needed it, were responsive and patient.

Good luck!


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hell Sharon well i got the sofware decostudio is that software can work for dye sublimation because i would like buy stock desings like clip art and bipmaps desings. like how much u pay for your printer?Robert.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

hey sharon can u do it dye sublimation in black shirts? 100% cotton also? or darks?.


----------



## HorseDesigns (Apr 11, 2008)

I haven't experimented with dark clothing yet, frankly. I'd love to, but I've been too busy and trying to cut back because I also have a sign and decal business and my husband has got a new job outside the home so my time has become more limited. I'll be posting my Epson 4000 and a bunch of other stuff for sale (cheap) in the classifieds on this site soon.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Dye sublimation works on polyester only and only white/light colors. A new 4880 will set you back about $2000 give or take about $900 for a set of 110ml ink carts.


----------



## azballbusters (Jan 8, 2008)

If you are patient and look around, especially on eBay, you can get a really nice Epson 4800 for about $1100. I found one with less then 300 prints, extended Epson warranty and a bunch of unopened Epson ink which I sold bringing my net cost to well under $1,000. These things are bullet proof well worth the money versus the smaller Epsons with problem prone bulk systems attacjed.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok guys thanks for the tip.


----------



## natsclem (Feb 21, 2008)

it is possible to use dye ink for printing image on a sublimation transfer paper and be heat pressed on poly-cotton blend t-shirt? how much heat is needed and how long should it be heat pressed?
thanks.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

You use dye sublimation ink, which is not the same as dye ink. Printers either come stock with dye or pigment based ink. Dye sublimation ink is a totally different thing. You can sublimate to 50/50 but it will fade in the wash since only the polyester fibers will accept the sublimation ink. Sublimation require 400 degrees. Times vary, but I press SoftLink and Vapor shirts for 45 seconds.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

read all the threads on sublimation...all of the questions have been answered!!... I have been in sublimation for over years. We keep getting the same questions.. 
In short sublimation is only for polyester or polymer coated substrate - It is only for white/light colors with some pastels like vaporware and will not work..even a little on dark garments.
...Guys/Gals...there is no easy quick way to riches...


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Charles can u do sublimation in black t-shirts can u post a picture how look a t-shirts please?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Robert, as Charles said above - sublimation only works on light colours. Sublimation inks are DYEING the design into the fabric. If you have a dark garment you can not dye it any lighter colour. 
You can see some samples of sublimated t-shirts on my website.
Also, as Charles suggested, I think you should read as many threads as you can on Dye-Sublimation section of the forums. Dyesub.org is a very good source of information as well.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

D.Evo. said:


> Robert, as Charles said above - sublimation only works on light colours. Sublimation inks are DYEING the design into the fabric. If you have a dark garment you can not dye it any lighter colour.
> You can see some samples of sublimated t-shirts on my website.
> Also, as Charles suggested, I think you should read as many threads as you can on Dye-Sublimation section of the forums. Dyesub.org is a very good source of information as well.


Ok tanks a lot Tania.


----------



## natsclem (Feb 21, 2008)

D.Evo. said:


> Robert, as Charles said above - sublimation only works on light colours. Sublimation inks are DYEING the design into the fabric. If you have a dark garment you can not dye it any lighter colour.
> You can see some samples of sublimated t-shirts on my website.
> Also, as Charles suggested, I think you should read as many threads as you can on Dye-Sublimation section of the forums. Dyesub.org is a very good source of information as well.


You can do sublimation on dark shirt. That is by printing your design on transfer paper for dark shirts.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

natsclem said:


> You can do sublimation on dark shirt. That is by printing your design on transfer paper for dark shirts.


That's not sublimation. That would either be a laser or inkjet opaque transfer. You can't sublimate to fabric darker than your image and the only way to get true colors is to sublimate to white.


----------



## natsclem (Feb 21, 2008)

rrc62 said:


> That's not sublimation. That would either be a laser or inkjet opaque transfer. You can't sublimate to fabric darker than your image and the only way to get true colors is to sublimate to white.


yap... i call it sublimation because the ink used is dye sublimation ink. if you have a printer converted to CISS with sublimation ink, you don't need to buy another one if you want to print on dark shirts. you need simply transfer papers for dark shirts...


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

So why don't you post an image of a black t-shirt that you sublimated. I'd love to see it


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

natsclem said:


> yap... i call it sublimation because the ink used is dye sublimation ink. if you have a printer converted to CISS with sublimation ink, you don't need to buy another one if you want to print on dark shirts. you need simply transfer papers for dark shirts...


All you are doing is printing to opaque transfer paper...and not using the right ink for the job. Assuming you are using inkjet opaque, your colors will be better using the proper inkjet ink.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Nats, what happens to your dark "sublimated" shirts after a couple of washes? Could you post some pictures please?
Yes, there are methods like pretreatment sprays and media for darks and cottons, but many of us (dye-subbers) here agreed that the quality is not quite right for retail and is inferior to "true" sublimation. Unless you are deliberately going for faded/distressed look or trying to emulate heat transfers. Which, to me, defeats the purpose of dye sublimation.


----------



## natsclem (Feb 21, 2008)

D.Evo. said:


> Nats, what happens to your dark "sublimated" shirts after a couple of washes? Could you post some pictures please?
> Yes, there are methods like pretreatment sprays and media for darks and cottons, but many of us (dye-subbers) here agreed that the quality is not quite right for retail and is inferior to "true" sublimation. Unless you are deliberately going for faded/distressed look or trying to emulate heat transfers. Which, to me, defeats the purpose of dye sublimation.


The ink stays with the opaque transfer material not with the shirt itself. it is like transferring dye/pigment ink made image to a dark shirt.


----------



## george2 (Apr 30, 2008)

rrc62 said:


> You use dye sublimation ink, which is not the same as dye ink. Printers either come stock with dye or pigment based ink. Dye sublimation ink is a totally different thing. You can sublimate to 50/50 but it will fade in the wash since only the polyester fibers will accept the sublimation ink. Sublimation require 400 degrees. Times vary, but I press SoftLink and Vapor shirts for 45 seconds.


Maybe to clarify this a bit...you can use 50/50, they will not fade when washed, but they look faded immediately when you press them. The ink that has gone into the material will stay there.


----------



## dyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I've been successfully sublimating on burnouts 50/50.I think its because the cotton is burned out.do it on a epson C88.which is less than $100- the ink cost is about $600.[sawgrass] paper is kinda cheap.
dyer


----------



## FAR Clothing Co (Dec 5, 2007)

I print on 100% polyester jerseys. i use a cutter and would like to buy a printer that will print heat transers that will not fade or bleed, then cut them with my cutter and heat press them. What printer or print style should I use to compliment my cutter? My cutter is standered and I have to manuely set the origin. The help would be apreciated


----------

